# Body filler



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a quick question for all the body men out there. I've been using Testes in the gray tube for years. Here lately I've been using it more often and am not really happy with the results. I'm looking for something more creamy and easier to use with possibly a longer cure time. I've tried green putty mixed with brushable liquid cement but the fumes are killer. so, here's the question, what's your poison?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

To fill holes, I put masking tape over the face of the body, the outside, the shiney side up, 
the side I want to show, that side, I put masking tape over the hole. Then I fill the hole 
from the backside with hot glue and wait a short time for it to set, and pull the tape. I then
use non-siliconized caulk, or body filler over the glue to finish the surface, then sand smooth.

I hate the shrinkage you get with most fillers, hence the hot glue.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Part of the problems I've had with fillers is trying to match the hardness of the body to the repair. Something too soft gouges too easily and leaves you having to fill the same spot again. Too hard of a repair material may be better at eliminate repeating steps over and over, but sanding gets difficult, and trying to blend takes away body 2-3 times as fast as the repair area. The model murdering method works as good as it does because goop cures just about as tough as the body it's patching. I would suggest bondo, or some similar type 2 part body filler. The cure time is probably slower or about the same as the putties, and cures a tad bit harder so you're not removing too much material at a clip, but it will still be sandable.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have had success with "glazing and spot putty" for automotive use.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Good Stuff !*



alpink said:


> I have had success with "glazing and spot putty" for automotive use.


 Yep, thats what I use too ! I've been using NitroStan(Professinal Grade) from the same tube I bought 3-1/2 decades ago !


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

The newer polyester glazing puttys are very good.And just for the record I did do body and paint for a living and still do friends cars on the side.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autobodydepot/evercoat-putties-finishing-glazes.aspx


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Never thought about hot glue, figured it would be too soft. I do the same trick with JB Weld. Put tape on the outside for semi smooth surface, rough up the inside for bite, fill the hole with JB. After setting up, remove the tape, then scuff sand, spray with some high build primer, then block and repeat as necessary.
Also after sanding the fill in area, I sometimes use a little resin mix, just place a drop or two over the area, let it flow, then start blocking...Leaves a nice hard finish...Just takes a little time...RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am a JB weld fan too, I will let it sit for just a bit then shape it a bit to limit sanding, multiple coats of primer and block it off, prime and paint. Works great and very tuff.

I have found that plain cellophane tape works great for masking holes to fill & you get a very smooth finish from it, just let it dry before you remove the tape. If the tape tears, it sands very easily. 

Boosted


----------

